# M-Audio Studiophile AV40's or M-Audio BX5a's?



## Dizzy714

So my current 5.1 Logitech speakers are kind of going out, and sound terrible now. Well, not really bad, but after mixing a song in my BX8a's (which are huge and prestine) - listening to the mixdown through the Logitech's sound incredibly bad, the whole fidelity in quality sounds horrible one my ears are accustomed to the big monitors. So I was looking around for a better solution, something that sounds good for everyday listening and also is of high quality so after mixing in the big monitors things don't sound all too bad. Looked at the Logitech Z520's, guess those suck. Looked at the Z2300's, I guess those aren't too good either an have absolutely no midrange. So then I came across the M-Audio AV40's and everybody loved the sound out of those, which didn't surprise me as they're made by a professional audio company you know. So I'm sold on these AV40's which are $150. Well then my buddy tells me he has some BX5a's sealed in the box he'll give me for $150, which retail are $300, so half off. Now I'm in a split decision between the two as to what pair woulf be better for my everyday listening. Suggestions?


----------



## PunterCam

I'd hardly call M-Audio a professional audio company. They make toys really.

The av40s - I really doubt they're that good. 4" driver means they'll have no bass. The fact they measure their signal to noise (90db) with 'A weighting' would worry me n' all. 

The bigger ones will be better. Probably. They'll certainly provide more accurate bass.

Personally I'd be very tempted to check out Yamaha's HS range - the HS80s are (suspiciously) cheap for a powered 8" speaker, but I'd seriously try and check a set out. They did produce the legendary (and horrible!) NS10 after all! 

Check out NHT http://www.nhthifi.com/NHT-M00?sc=12&category=3781 as well - I used to have a set of these - nice little speakers. Metal housing as well, built like a certain outhouse. No bass, but useful, if that's what you're looking for.


I'd honestly just buy a 2.1 set from one the the multimedia brands if I was just wanting to casually listen to music and play games though - they may have no midrange, but that makes them less tiring to listen to.


----------



## Dizzy714

Well from what everybody was saying when they tested out the AV40's compared to other multimedia company 2.1 speakers, they were awesome. That's all they are really, M-Audio's desktop speaker for casual listening not mixing. I mix in their BX8a's, which I'll admit, aren't the greatest and most accurate monitors - but I have learned them so I still do get accurate mixes with them. My only problem is that the BX8a's sound so pristine, when I listen to a mixdown or any song really back on my multimedia speakers it sounds HORRIBLE - due to my ears being drained into the pristine quality of the BX8a's. So I figured I'd get the AV40's for my casual listening and after-mixdown listening pleasure - OR, the mini version of my BX8a's which are the BX5a's. I'm pretty strong about pulling the trigger on the BX5a's an getting a TRS to 1/8" cables to run down to my soundcard as I'm getting half them off which puts the pricing at the exact same price I'd be paying for the AV40's, so they have to be clearer and overall just sound better - if they need more low end for casual listening pleasure I'll just buy a sub. Mixing-wise, I am thinking about picking up the HS80m's.


----------



## yoyojoe

throw the Audioengine A5 into that mix there pretty awesome


----------



## mkaufman

I own a pair of bx8a nearfields that i paid ~$300 for "refurbished," and they showed up brand new.

The recommend retail is hugely inflated for entry level studio gear.

Those yamahas are proper nearfields, btw. Yamaha's been forever trying to replace the ns series, which was notoriously ugly sounding.  I wouldn't suggest using them for anything but.

edit, now that i think about it, i think they were exactly $375. Still quite a bit less than msrp.


----------



## Dizzy714

Yeah I got mine for $300 even I believe through a blowout sale a couple years back. I still have yet to 'learn' them, though - my mixes through the monitors and various systems do sound a bit different. But yeah I ended up getting the BX5a's for regular listening, ehh, not too sure I like them at all for the purpose - way flat an thin sounding, and the sibilance (S's) are WAY harsh on them. Anybody recommend a good audio client that does a pretty good job at EQ'ing? Maybe I can make the BX5a's more listenable with some EQ tinkering.


----------

